# Ignition key on 1990 F250



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

Went to leave a customers house the other day , after the truck started the starter kept running,had to jump out and disconnect the battery. After playing with different things for a while, i finally disconnected the cable at the relay and reconnected, no problem since. I don't know why that worked but i still think it's the ignition switch as i have had other problems with it not turning all the way. I looked a t a new switch and it seems like there is only a pin that can be pressed in about the 3 o'clock postion after turning the key on and pull the whole thing out. How do you get to that pin?is there a special tool to reach in there or what? I took the column cover off but theres still a cover around the ignition and shifter that seems like it won't come off without removing both first? Anybody done this before?


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

Toodppm,

Watch out for that problem. I know of a friend that has a 1988 F-150 that the Ignition stick and the truck caught on fire. Luckly the put out the fire but nned all new ignition wires.


----------



## turfman99 (Aug 7, 2000)

*Mine did too..*

But it was covered in a recall for both 89, 90,91 F 250. Dealer replaced it.Take it to your dealer,they will run the VIN and see if it's covered under the recall. It's about $180 if you have it done.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

If you are not covered under recall,its not hard to replace,its under the column,remove the sleeve and it unbolts from under the steering wheel.


----------

